
Can video of the police shooting an unarmed civilian ever be viewed objectively? - jmadsen
https://aeon.co/videos/can-video-of-the-police-shooting-an-unarmed-civilian-ever-be-viewed-objectively
======
jmadsen
I thought long and hard about posting this, due to the unfortunate comments
I'm sure will come from it.

In the end - in part because of the two incidents in the last 24 hours, in
part because of what I feel is the importance of the content - I went ahead.

I'll ask you to watch it all the way through before "making up your mind" \-
it has some twists and turns, and you will do better to merely observe until
the end, then give it some thought.

